# Pastoral Theology Group Invites You!



## JOwen (May 18, 2007)

Rev. John Dyck and I began an email discussion group a few years ago and I'd like to invite all Pastors, Evengelists, and Student Ministers to join form PB.
Here is a description of the List on Yahoo...

Description

Pastoral Theology is the science of the care of souls. Pastoral Theology is a branch of practical theology; it is essentially a practical science. The aim of this discussion list will be to foster spiritual, practical, and theological growth for “the ministers of Christ, and stewards of the mysteries of God”(1 Corinthians 4:1). The dynamic we wish to create is a combination of older ministers passing on their wisdom to the younger by exchanging thoughts on preaching, how to rule well, personal piety, biblical counseling, youth and young people, how to minister to the sick and dying, homiletics, hermeneutics, devotional life etc, and be a place where established ministers can parlay on practical issues. While doctrine will be an intricate part of this list, the focus will be experimental Christianity as it relates to the student for the ministry, the ruling elder, and the minister.

Topics on this list should stem from the work of the ministry as represented by men such as:

Richard Baxter (The Reformed Pastor)
J.W Alexander (Thoughts on Preaching)
Charles Bridges (The Christian ministry)
William Perkins (The Art of Prophesying)
C.H. Spurgeon (Lectures to My Students)
John R. Stott (The Art of Preaching in the Twentieth Century)
Jay Adams (Christian Counseling)
D.M Lloyd-Jones (Preachers and Preaching)

Contributors must be:

A Student of the Ministry (Session or Consistory approved).
A Ruling Elder.
A Teaching Elder.

Others, who are not in or aspiring to an office, will be allowed to participate on a limited basis, but will be moderated if they try and teach the teachers  List members will be required to post a brief bio of their office, denomination, training etc. Also, please indicate your name, denomination, and office at the end of all posts.

Join us! http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pastoraltheology/


----------



## CDM (May 18, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Rev. John Dyck and I began an email discussion group a few years ago and I'd like to invite all Pastors, Evengelists, and Student Ministers to join form PB.
> Here is a description of the List on Yahoo...
> 
> Description
> ...



Sound great. Where do I sign up?


----------



## JOwen (May 18, 2007)

mangum said:


> Sound great. Where do I sign up?



Sorry!
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pastoraltheology/


----------



## JTDyck (May 18, 2007)

*Link for Pastoral Theology*



mangum; said:


> Sound great. Where do I sign up?



Hi Chris,

Try this link:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pastoraltheology/join

It should take you there.


----------



## larryjf (May 18, 2007)

I take it that Ruling Elders (or Ruling Elders in training) are not welcome?


----------



## matt01 (May 18, 2007)

larryjf said:


> I take it that Ruling Elders (or Ruling Elders in training) are not welcome?



.



> Contributors must be:
> 
> A Student of the Ministry (Session or Consistory approved).
> A Ruling Elder.
> A Teaching Elder.


----------



## larryjf (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Matthew. I guess i was confused by this...


> I'd like to invite all Pastors, Evengelists, and Student Ministers to join form PB.


----------



## JOwen (May 18, 2007)

larryjf said:


> Thanks Matthew. I guess i was confused by this...



My apologies, RE's active or inactive are also welcome.


----------



## larryjf (May 18, 2007)

JOwen said:


> My apologies, RE's active or inactive are also welcome.



Very good, then i will check it out when i am finished with my training...back to the books


----------

